# Garde à droite et très mechante!



## passola92

Coucou! J'aurais besoin de la traduction de la phrase suivante: " Allez les filles, garde à droite, et très mechante!" 
Il s'agit d'une leçon de karate pendant laquelle le moniteur donne des instructions aux élèves. 
Ma version: "Avanti ragazze, guardia a destra (?!)". Je ne sais pas comment continuer parce que je n'arrive meme pas à traduire convenablement cette première partie. 
Merci en avance!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Passola,
Io capisco letteralmente "guardia a destra, cattivissima", come te suppongo, ma se abbia un senso, non lo so, non m'intendo di karate, figurati se in italiano!


----------



## passola92

Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Invece di cattiva è forse meglio intendere aggressiva...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Passo.

Forse "méchantes", all'interno d'una palestra, potrebbe essere reso con "cazzute".

GS


----------



## passola92

sinceramente non so, nel testo era al singolare, quindi suppongo che si riferisse a "garde"


----------



## Necsus

Credo che in italiano sia "guardia destra", senza _a_ (migi hanmi). 
Matou, qui _méchant _non potrebbe avere un significato quasi avverbiale (=con cattiveria)?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus, "_méchante_" è al femminile singolare (Passola ce ne ha confermato la grafia), allora quasi avverbiale diviene un po' difficile, si deve per forza rapportare a "_guardia_". Penso che "_la guardia destra"_ debba essere qualificato con un secondo aggettivo, _cattiva_ non mi sembra adatto (benché nemmeno _méchante_ lo sia in francese). Una guardia puo essere: alta, bassa, aperta, offensiva, diffensiva,... e poi, cos'altro? 
E effettivamente, se nessun aggettivo sembra adatto, possiamo ripiegare su una locuzione avverbiale. 

EDIT: E ci penso solo ora, è senz'altro meglio per rispettare il ritmo della frase d'origine. "Con cattiveria" dunque va bene .


----------



## passola92

grazie mille a tutti


----------

